# PD Trac



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Can't help you. I have seen meggers built into 480 volt MCC buckets but nothing like what you've got.
l
LC


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

glen1971 said:


> Has anyone had much experience with these? There is one bolted to the side of a motor terminal box on a 5 kv, 4,000 hp motor. I've done a bit of reading, but not sure what it's trying to tell. Do you need special software to get the data off it? The 4,000 hp motor is being changed out to a 5,000 hp one. Is there a "re-tuning" needed on this monitor? The old one appeared to be in alarm for a few years, and no one really seems to know why, or if a fix is needed...


You just need to go on the factory 2 day training .... then you can "interpret the collected data" ....:shifty:
http://www.unitronics-electric.com/pdf/DP/PDTrac Brochure.pdf

Idea behind it sounds OK .... but kinda smells like snake oil to me .... 


Maybe someone with experience will comment if it can really predict imminent failure :001_unsure:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I've never used this model but online PD detection definitely isn't snake-oil: In MV applications it's one of the best defenses against sudden catastrophic insulation failure.

For a motor that size it would be worth a call to the manufacturer to see about making the system operational, and apparently to train the plant personnel to properly respond to alarms.


Lone Crapshooter said:


> I have seen meggers built into 480 volt MCC buckets...


 That's nuts. What was the application?


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Just standard industrial motor control nothing special. They just could not spend money fast enough. Engineer liked bells and wistles. 

lC


----------

